# Easy FMC scramble



## Joël (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello everybody,

DanH suggested to try this scramble for FMC:

F R2 D2 F2 D B' F L2 R2 B2 U B D U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U' B' F' U.

And even though I am not a great FMC cuber, I was able to find a 27 move solution within an hour or so.

Anyone wants to try to beat that?


----------



## Piotr (Feb 26, 2008)

L2D2BD2B2x2UR2U'F'U'FR2U2R2UR2U'z'B2R2B'L'BR2B2RBLB'R'L'
30 moves

I found this solution in about 20 minutes. My second best result ever


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 26, 2008)

Linear solution, about 30-40 seconds:
L D2 L R2 B' D2 R' D B' D' R B' R2 B' R' B R' B2 R' B' R B [F-perm]
35 moves


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2008)

5 minutes: 
L2 B2
U' D2 B'
U2 F D' F' U' D
This leaves a 3-cycle of edges and a 3-cycle of corners
I don't have time to find nice insertions for them, but my last 2 FMC's in the weekly competitions had endings like these and they had 12 and 10 moves to solve that. This solve doesn't have a lot of moves, so insertions will probably not be great and won't cancel a lot so I guess this would be about 25 moves.

Couldn't resist to at least finish this 
L2 B2
U' D2 B'
U2 F D' F' . U' D
At . insert F2 U' F D2 F' U F .. D2 F (regular OLL that fixes 3 corners)
At .. insert F' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2

So the entire thing becomes 23 moves. I guess there will be better insertions, but these were better than I expected (and really easy to find)
L2 B2 U' D2 B' U2 F D' F U' F D2 F' U D2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U' D

P.S.: B' R' B R2 U' F' U R2 L2 B' R' B' D2 R2 (14f*) After all these weeks of having FMC we almost always get 18 optimal. 17 has happened a couple of times (3?) and 19 has happened a couple of times (2?) which is very much in line with http://kociemba.org/performance.htm. 14 moves optimal has such an unlikely chance of appearing that I wonder how Dan got this scramble.


----------



## DanHarris (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Arnaud,

It was just a scramble that appeared while I was practicing with CCT. 

Dan


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 27, 2008)

12.33 speedsolve using Petrus.


----------



## guusrs (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice sramble!!!!
Took me 40 minutes to find this:
F2L minus pair: F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B' U (8)
Pseudo F2L: R2 D (10)
last layer: R2 F' U' F D' F' U2 F' U' F2 D (21)
undo pseudoness: D' R2 (23 minus 2 moves cancel)
so 21 moves
Gus


----------

